# Titan Quest Komplettlösung



## FireBlade2k3 (23. Juli 2006)

*Titan Quest Komplettlösung*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Komplettlösung zu Titan Quest geschrieben, und wollte Euch einmal fragen, was Ihr davon haltet.

Zu Rollenspielen eine Komplettlösung zu schreiben, ist leider absolut nicht leicht und ich hoffe vieles ist gut erklärt - ich würde mich auf jeden Fall über Feedback freuen.

Die bitte, dabei ehrlich zu sein ist selbstverständlich, auch wenn dies schlechte Kritik bedeutet, denn die nächste soll ja schliesslich besser werden 

Hier findet Ihr die Komplettlösung und die Tips


----------



## Nullbock123 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Komplettlösung*



			
				FireBlade2k3 am 23.07.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Komplettlösung zu Titan Quest geschrieben, und wollte Euch einmal fragen, was Ihr davon haltet.
> 
> ...



Ich würd das blöde DSL-Popup wegmachen


----------



## Nullbock123 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Komplettlösung*



			
				FireBlade2k3 am 23.07.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Komplettlösung zu Titan Quest geschrieben, und wollte Euch einmal fragen, was Ihr davon haltet.
> 
> ...





Gut wären Tipps, wie die Questbosse zu besiegen sind: Was muss ich mit welchen Fähigkeiten dabei haben...


----------

